# Relaxed vs Race Geomitry?



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

I am looking at my first road bike and like most, trying to find the best deal and fit on a new road bike. I have found a new carbon Cannonadal Supersix, for $1,399 and carbon Kestral Talon $1,349 at my LBS. BOTH seem like race geometry but feel nice when I ride them. I assume, since I likely won't be racing, that a more relaxed gyomitry would be best from a comfort perspective?? 

That said, should I ignore the incredible prices on these bikes and go with a bike with a more relaxed geometry. Or should I go with what feels ok and grow into the bike?


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Bear in mind that once out the door of the LBS, you don't ride the deal. You ride the bike. 

Ride them both. A good test ride is at least an hour over varied terrain and conditions. The bikes should be set up as close to identical as possible, including tire pressure. Also ride something relaxed, like the Cannondale Synapse. 

Keep track of not only which feels the best, but which puts the most and biggest smiles on your face, and causes the fewest bodily disagreements elsewhere.

If you're lucky, it will also be a bike with a good deal. Even if you're unlucky, you'll still have a bike you love. 

I own bikes with both sorts of geometries. They're all comfortable. There's no one formula for comfort. Bear in mind that racers couldn't race for 250km at a time if their bikes weren't comfortable. It depends on your body, its condition, and how you've maintained it. The latter two are a moving target. Personal preference counts too.

Finally, my generic advice to all newbies is that the purpose of your first bike is to teach you what you want and need in your second bike. Therefore, no first bike is a "bad" bike, and even the "best" first bike is but a stepping stone. 

If you take to it, you'll inevitably find out you need something a little different, because until you start, you can't know what sort of cyclist you'll actually turn out to be.


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

Hottody said:


> I am looking at my first road bike and like most, trying to find the best deal and fit on a new road bike. I have found a new carbon Cannonadal Supersix, for $1,399 and carbon Kestral Talon $1,349 at my LBS. BOTH seem like race geometry but feel nice when I ride them. I assume, since I likely won't be racing, that a more relaxed gyomitry would be best from a comfort perspective??
> 
> That said, should I ignore the incredible prices on these bikes and go with a bike with a more relaxed geometry. Or should I go with what feels ok and grow into the bike?


Have you tried riding a bike with more relaxed geometry? What are your goals in terms of riding? How long / far / high do you want to ride? Don't be blinded by great deals / prices and pull the trigger too quickly. Take your time and figure out what you want, then choose what's right for you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

In addition to the good advice given thus far, I'll add that race versus relaxed geo basically comes down to differences in rider position and handling. Generally speaking, race geo allows for a more aero/ aggressive rider position and quick (some say twitchy) steering. Conversely, relaxed geo (or endurance) bikes allow for a more upright position and slightly slower (some say predictable) steering. 

Which you prefer depends on a number of factors, but primarily flexibility and personal preferences. I'd include cycling experiences, but this being your first road bike, you probably don't have any. If you're a MTB'er, that may play a part, and while it is a bit unusual for someone new to road riding to be comfortable on race bikes, it's not unheard of.

Speaking of the two bikes you mentioned, while I don't subscribe to the belief that one has to race to ride a race bike (I do and I don't race), I think that the Talons geo (mainly the short head tube) is less suited for recreational riders. And considering the reversible seat post, it's clearly marketed as both road and tri. Since no other aspects of its geo are consistent with a tri bike, IMO it's somewhat of a compromise for either recreational or tri uses. 

Lastly, add me to the list recommending you ride more bikes. The real 'great deal' is the bike you love to ride. With the passing years, you'll forget the price paid, but you'll remember if you like riding the bike.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

different makers and different models have a different interpretation of what relaxed means. I've seen bikes referred to as relaxed that have been raced by top level pros. there are others that are essentially a beach cruiser with drop bars.
you'll either fit and like riding a bike or not regardless of what it's called.
Just because you don't race doesn't mean a race goe wouldnt be well suited for you and by the same token even if you did race it wouldn't mean a more relaxed bike wouldn't be perfect.
For example, I do happen to race but even if I did not I'd want something not considered to be relaxed. that's because I'm freakishly flexible (for an older male) and don't want to suck up any more wind or put any more weight on my butt than I have to. I ride some guys who are faster, better racers, and more aggressive than I am who do well with a more relaxed goe. They just have different proportions and are less flexible than I.
Focus on finding a geo that fits and you like to ride. don't worry about what the marketing department calls it. Good luck.


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

Great suggestions from everyone! I will take everyone's thoughtful advise/comments into consideration.


----------



## frogdrvr (Jun 5, 2012)

Wanted to point out an error above. The Kestral Talon does not have a short tob tube. If you compare the geometry to common road bikes in the same class, it is considerably more stretched out then the TREK H2 geometry and the cannondale geometry. The geometry is very similiar to the Lemond Geometry whcih is known for long top tube and related seat angle.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

frogdrvr said:


> *Wanted to point out an error above. The Kestral Talon does not have a short tob tube*. If you compare the geometry to common road bikes in the same class, it is considerably more stretched out then the TREK H2 geometry and the cannondale geometry. The geometry is very similiar to the Lemond Geometry whcih is known for long top tube and related seat angle.


Who posted that the Talon has a short top tube?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

frogdrvr said:


> The geometry is very similiar to the Lemond Geometry whcih is known for long top tube and related seat angle.


Lemond geometry being "stretched out" is a long-standing myth. Lemonds did have longish top tubes. But the Lemonds' shallower seat tube angles reduced reach quite a bit. So what the longer top tube would have given you in increased reach, the shallower seat tube angle took away again.


----------

